# Turkey Cooking and Carving Tips!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's that time of year!

*Turkey Cooking and Carving Tips!*

And also time to amaze your friends and family with a quick review of these helpful articles:

Table Manners
How to Open Champagne


----------

